# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  دسترسی به اطلاعات lan accounting

## elina

سلام دوستان 
ما در سازمانمون  در حال پیاده سازی پرتال سازمانی هستیم که لازمه که کاربرا با لاگین خودشون (Active Directory) به پرتال نمودار حجم مصرفی روزانه خودشون و میزان حجم باقی مانده از محدودیتشون رو ببینن ( برای محدود کردنشون و کلا بحث فایروال  , lan accounting هم از کریو استفاده می کنیم)
کسی از دوستان میتونه راهنمایی کنه که چه جوری باید اطلاعات مصرفی رو در پرتال خودم به صورت لحظه ای نشون بدم بهشون؟ ( نمی خوام کاربران به صفحه lan accounting ام وارد بشن و اطلاعات رو ببین) می خوام دقیقا تو صفحه پرتالم بهشون نمودار مصرفشون نشون داده بشه.

----------

